# Best boyfriend ever!!!



## fribble2110 (Jun 4, 2012)

So me and my boyfriend of 5 years have been looking for an apartment together! ( super scary for me lol) anyways lol ... I have my bunnies and my horse (who is very expensive!) and i thought that i would have to give up my animals to start my life.. NOPE! Even though its about $500 more to keep animals in apartments where i live he doesnt care.. He makes comments all the time like when we go out to a really nice dinner he always says "Enjoy it while you can because before you know it.. we will be eating leftover soup because dancer needed the top noutch shoes or the bunnies NEED that expensive bunny palace. The fact he understand and cares about my bunnies just as much as i do means so much to me!
I never thought i would be so lucky! He tells me every day he plans to make my dreams come true.. He always says he is going to build me a huge barn to house all my little creatures  Ohhh i just love him!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 4, 2012)

:hug: Congratulations! He sounds like a keeper!


----------



## Samara (Jun 4, 2012)

:thumbup


----------



## fribble2110 (Jun 4, 2012)

He is a keeper.. me and all the little furr babies think so


----------



## PaGal (Jun 5, 2012)

Definately a keeper! I recognize it well as my hubby is the same way.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 5, 2012)

:thumbup


----------



## Nela (Jun 6, 2012)

If a man ever wants you to leave part of you behind to be with him, run. Lol. I found that out. I spent 5 years trying not to be the person I am. He hated the pets on the furniture and his mother viewed them as pests. I made bad decisions trying to please them, putting my pets' welfare second. I won't ever do it again. My current boyfriend sees and treats them as family. I think when a man can accept that, and be ' willing' even if not necessarily thrilled, it says a lot. Wishing you both the best of luck in your appartment search.


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yea I guess my hubby is a keeper too. He's supporting my plans of wanting a rabbitry in a few years and getting into showing buns. 

Keep the boyfriend, he sounds great!


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jun 6, 2012)

Awwwww that's so sweet  I'm happy for you!


----------



## fribble2110 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes he is awesome! He is going to let me start a little horse rescue in the future as well! He def is a keeper! I dont plan on letting him go anywhere!


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol that's soooo cool!! 
The best boyfriends are the encouraging ones  
brownie points to your boyfriend! Hehe 

I wish my boyfriend would let me open a rabbit rescue  lol although we are only 19 and don't own our own house ... But still... Lol


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ack you guys are so young lol I feel old


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 7, 2012)

We aren't old, we're chronologically enhanced!


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'll be 32 this july  say it isn't so!! lol


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL! You're crazy Mel!
You aren't even close to old 

My grandmother is 73 this year and she is still more hip and beautiful than most 15 year old girls I see these days 

You aren't old until you're atleast 150 and you at 32, you're like at the age where you're beautiful and fun and fit and wiser all in one 

I was also going to ask fribbles 
Where do you keep your horse at the moment?
because it can't fit in an apartment lol, unless it's a really big apartment... and a really tiny horse... but that would probably smell... maybe even be illegal to keep it in like that but yeah lol


----------



## MagPie (Jun 10, 2012)

Well there are some horses that are the size of a large dog XD. I want that rather than a dog. Hmm I don't think my apartment manager would go for it haha.

fribble your boyfriend is definitely a keeper. Hang on to him. I was not so lucky. I've had a ex who used me being an animal lover as one of the reason we spilt. :rollseyes Not to mention I'm not sure what he did to the cats when I wasn't there.


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Bonnie Lee wrote: *


> LOL! You're crazy Mel!
> You aren't even close to old
> 
> My grandmother is 73 this year and she is still more hip and beautiful than most 15 year old girls I see these days
> ...


:hug1:thanks:


----------

